# vista modem for huawei ets 2251cdma desktop



## simo (Jul 30, 2007)

Anybody there who can assist on how to download vista modem for ets 2251 huawei Desktop to enable me connect to the internet through wireless network.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 30, 2007)

1st, wrong section

2nd, try install the Windows XP drivers manually, they should work


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 30, 2007)

simo said:
			
		

> Anybody there who can assist on how to download vista modem for ets 2251 huawei Desktop to enable me connect to the internet through wireless network.


  Just install the Win Xp driver and it will serve you.Ignore any warning and just click continue.
 I have a PCMCIA modem Huawei Card that came along with Tata Indicom and it works perfectly with Vista..


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 30, 2007)

Mods  Too Lazy


----------

